# Sonata for violin and piano in E-major (first movement)



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello,

I am posting my first attempt to write something for violin and piano (classical style). I never finished the piece ( I abandoned it after having written half of the second movement). It was one of my first compositions, and obviously, there are number of flaws.
The electronic playback is rather cheesy, particulary the sound and expression and dynamics of the violin. It sounded quite different when I played it together with a violinist. Unfortunately, we never recorded it.
I would be grateful to receive any constructive comments.

You will find the piece at: http://picosong.com/HWSp


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It's really lovely piece. Don't be discouraged to post here. Majority people here prefer to hear such classical music. It's after all "talk classical" and not "talk pop". 
I really think that you're very talented. I like that "mozart-ish" melodic intro and the way the piece is developing. 

Sometimes we're not aware that something we say can affect so much composer. I actually think that your music is some of the best and most enjoyable I heard on this board so don't stop posting it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like this piece also and quoting nikola:



> I really think that you're very talented. I like that "mozart-ish" melodic intro and the way the piece is developing.


Keep the good work up.


----------



## PoorSadDrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Being that you're trying to emulate the sound of 'old' music, you are very much succeeding!

This is really wonderfully done. I can imagine many instrumentalists would enjoy playing this kind of piece. It
is fun, lovely, accessible and relatively easy.

You should definitely finish the work. You will find great satisfaction in completing your Opus. 1.


----------



## Canaeus (Dec 3, 2016)

I like it very, very much. If you want, I could put a better violin on it, sounding less "cheesy" as you stated ;-)


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello Nicola, Pugg, P-D-Sad and Canaeus,

I would like to thank you all for your feedback and your encouraging words. I am sorry for the delayed response. I have not been active on the forum, because I have been too busy with other things. 

Although I was quite satisfied with this piece when I wrote it (a few years ago), I think that there is a need for some revision. For example: 
The “copy and paste-like” repetition of the initial section (starting at 1´51”) is not so elegant. I also think that the transition to this section (at 1´40”, with the septoles for both the piano and the violin should be replaced by something less bold. The double stops at 4´30” may be difficult to play (the key is in E-flat minor), but for a professional, this should not be a problem. From a musical point of view, I am of the opinion that these double stops are essential. But I would be very grateful for getting other viewpoints or suggestions for improvements.

The “wooden” playback is of course a chapter by itself. With an electronic playback, I think that it is practically impossible (particularly for string instruments) to come even close to the sound and the delicate expression levels in a life performance. Although some of the best VST´s (for example the Vienna Symphonic Library), can produce quite nice sounds, it is like comparing an artificial flower with a real one. But then, Canaeus, if you would be interested to improve the current playback, I would be happy to provide you with a pdf of the score or a Sibelius file. Just send me a message. 

Best regards


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm having trouble opening the link, I don't know if it's broken but all I get is the web page asking me to upload a file? Shame, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

MarkMcD said:


> I'm having trouble opening the link, I don't know if it's broken but all I get is the web page asking me to upload a file? Shame, I'd love to hear it.


Hello Mark,

Sorry, I moved it to another URL, This one should work http://picosong.com/dkha

Best regards.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, well that link works and I'm glad it does because the piece is lovely, I especially like the middle section and the change of mood it brings. I really hope you get round to doing a revision you mentioned because I really liked it and I will be looking forward the second movement too. I would really like to hear it with a better violin as it just doesn't do justice to the lovely piano sound you have, but you've mentioned that already.

This is the style of classical music that most appeals to me. I'm all for the advancement of music, but I still think there's a lot of room for new traditional styles as well as the modernist movement.

Merry Christmas


----------

